# This must have made the news somewhere! -- Rail Burnout



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Found this in another train forum, looks like someone's remote control engine in a train failed to listen to the command to stop.  I wonder what the wheels on that locomotive looked like? :laugh:


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

wonder if this could have been first of April Photoshop.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't think that's likely. If it was, it's the best Photoshop work I've ever seen!

Here's the thread: http://ogaugerr.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/57660482/m/1302933807


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nahh ... those are the new "Go Green" rails you're looking at ... made of processed and compressed corn stalks. Don't worry ... they grow back!

Dohh!!!


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Man I didn't know it was possible to do a power brake burn out in a Train!  :thumbsup: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Impressive pile of molten metal.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

that kind of event would have produced immense amounts of heat which i imagine would have at least charred the ties and left signs on the rail itself. otherwise it is indeed a very good photoshop


----------



## TapRoot (Oct 3, 2010)

I would think the wheel flange would have left a mark as well....


----------



## N-gauged (Mar 27, 2011)

That's definitely photoshop'd.
The wheel flange would have dug in too with the wheel that deep into the rail.
​


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

tankist said:


> that kind of event would have produced immense amounts of heat which i imagine would have at least charred the ties and left signs on the rail itself. otherwise it is indeed a very good photoshop


Well, heat goes up, and the same thread where those were posted now has some more examples. I truly doubt this is a photoshop effort, I even opened it in a photo editing application and really zoomed in to examine it for any transition points. Someone is going to a lot of trouble if all of those pictures are photoshopped.


----------



## N-gauged (Mar 27, 2011)

I want to see a pic of the train that did that.
What does the wheels look like?
​


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

More photos of the same kind of damage. Apparently, it's remote controlled engines in the middle or rear of the train going nuts.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I wonder if it had to do with being stuck in a snow drift????


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think they'd figure it out before they ground down to the ties! 

The original thread stated that the RCL engines sometimes don't do what the manned ones command.


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

On a slightly different note - what are the 'C' shaped clasps that are on ether side of the tie plate for? are they part of the tie plate , or do they work in conjunction with the tie plates?

Thanks


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Good question, it appears they're certainly there to hold the track in place, but I don't know if they're part of the plate. I'd think not, since I've seen a pile of those plates without them.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

forgot the exact name, but thise clips hold the rail from moving laterally


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Saw this yesterday in that other forum. Amazing if real. In the top photo, the melted areas look funny to me, could be just the way the light is hitting the rounded melted areas, in the bottom photo, on the left side, there is a spike sticking up several inches it looks like. I don't see the spike sticking up in the top photo anywhere.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

N to O said:


> Saw this yesterday in that other forum. Amazing if real. In the top photo, the melted areas look funny to me, could be just the way the light is hitting the rounded melted areas, in the bottom photo, on the left side, there is a spike sticking up several inches it looks like. I don't see the spike sticking up in the top photo anywhere.


Those could well be separate incidents, not the same location. Apparently, from the comments, this does happen from time to time. I asked a local Amtrak guy about it, he said he has heard of it happening but never seen it in person. He also said it's almost always the remote controlled locomotive doesn't shutdown and sits there spinning. The engineer running the train must be asleep on the switch.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

N to O said:


> Saw this yesterday in that other forum. Amazing if real. In the top photo, the melted areas look funny to me, could be just the way the light is hitting the rounded melted areas, in the bottom photo, on the left side, there is a spike sticking up several inches it looks like. I don't see the spike sticking up in the top photo anywhere.


Judging by the ballast and the nearby dirt and few grass shoots, I think the bottom photo (showing the spike) is taken looking AWAY from the middle of the track. The other wider-view photo is taken looking TOWARDS the middle of the track. Hence, the spike in the bottom photo is hidden behind the rail in the top photo.

IMHO,

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you look at the two photos, you'll also see the tie is in a different position relative to the track damage. This also indicates that the second photo is probably of the damage farther away from the foreground and not the same one with the raised spike. As TJ says, it could also be from the other direction.

I really think the conspiracy nuts are in full bloom here, I see no reason to believe these photos are faked, and I looked pretty carefully for signs of alterations.


----------



## dkirksey (Apr 16, 2010)

That must have been back east I did not see this on any news stations and news has been slow, so it would have made it. Would have liked to see that happen


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

They could also be photos that are several years old.


----------



## Major (Dec 22, 2010)

Looking at the picture and the debris from the friction it looks real. It looks like a modern engine sat there with its wheels spinning for a while. The ashen gray color the streak marks the metal flakes on the ties look real. Why would some one bother to photo shop such an incident? Some times the truth is stranger than fiction. If this is real all I can say is that somebody is looking for a new job!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

As I said, apparently it's not all that uncommon. I talked to a guy at Amtrak who knows of it happening on their line, though he didn't personally observe it. He has zero reason to spin me a yarn, we're pretty good friends.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

All I know is That the epoxy T man would fix them up like new.

Though it would take a few tubes to fill it all.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

*Train burnout*

http://tywkiwdbi.blogspot.com/2011/07/railroad-train-does-burnout-of-tracks.html

Charles.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

ChopperCharles said:


> http://tywkiwdbi.blogspot.com/2011/07/railroad-train-does-burnout-of-tracks.html
> 
> Charles.



There is a thread here somewhere on that.
But tanks for posting anyway maybe some new members have not seen it yet.

Don't ask me where the thread is in here.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Posts above merged with the prior thread.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

wouldn't you think with all that heat and friction,the cross ties would have cought fire ?..............mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Maybe they're concrete ties.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Whoa. That's insane! If it wasn't a malfunction I wouldn't like to be the one to tell the boss about that


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Found this in another train forum, looks like someone's remote control engine in a train failed to listen to the command to stop.  I wonder what the wheels on that locomotive looked like? :laugh:


The heat that was generated was absorbed by the wheels. There is deffinetly a flange mark on the inside of the rail in the close up. Not concrete ties either. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You'll notice that a lot of the metal was ground away as opposed to melted. Also, the rail would clearly conduct much of the heat away.


----------



## BigTank216 (Jul 8, 2012)

Omg!!!! some one got a heavy foot lol malfunction aint da word its more like parts was made in china lol


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I confess: I did the damage to those tracks. I got careless with my Dremel tool.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The guy that did that damage had a *DREMEL* tool!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

BigTank216 said:


> Omg!!!! some one got a heavy foot lol malfunction aint da word its more like parts was made in china lol


Ooops...I guess my foot was stuck on the accelerator...


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

If I could buy a dremel that would do that without disintigrating the bit 35 seconds into the job, I would buy it in a heartbeat. Dremel: Good tool. Dremel bits: GARBAGE.

Charles.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I have had a difficult time learning how to properly use my Dremel, but I can't take credit for this mess.

Why don't they just post signs a few hundred feet down the track....

"Slow -- Speedbumps Ahead"


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Be good for a run-away. It'd slide in the slots and couldn;t go no where! Think of those gouges as spike strips for railroading!


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> They could also be photos that are several years old.


They are. I definitely first saw these over 5 years ago, and they were probably several years old then already.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, but I'm sure they're not the only photos of similar damage, maybe not as drastic.


----------

